# AMH predictor of egg numbers



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Interestingly I was speaking to the nurse at my new clinic earlier and in passing she said that they use the AMH as a guide for egg quantity (obviously as we all no there is no exact science and for example with me my AFC was higher than expected and higher than my AMH might indicate) . 

She said for they might expect 1 egg to every 2 AMH units, so I have AMH of 6.4 and they would expect 3 eggs (  but hopefully would get more with my AFC and previously have always got more than this) 

Just thought I would share this as we all love information - as ever though it needs viewing in light of other data.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

It will be really interesting to see what this cycle brings for you Tiny. They make amh sound like the be all of everything but so many people appear to have fluctuating amh and end up with more eggs than predicted. Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

It is only one more piece of info but as she said not an exact science as we all know, if I got 3 I would be gutted but it only takes one


----------



## Jowo (Nov 22, 2012)

I've never heard of this rule of thumb so that's interesting.

I know other factors are involved in the calculation, lots of variables but my AMH result is totally off the wall to such a degree that I was examined for PCOS (but was found to be negative for it). I think I will have mine retested in the future for peace of mind. I've asked my current clinician for an explanation of my result as it freaks me out.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I know it can change from what people said quite frequently. Makes me wonder if I had it done now what it would be. I would like an AMH test monthly   along with an AFC!!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I do think if your amh changes dramatically they should automatically redo it like they do other tests. X


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm glad I read this as my amh is considered low but apparently  ot for my age (39). What does concern me is that as I don't have regular periods, but not diagnosed with pcos  , my test was done following a round of clomid, so not a natural cycle. I was wondering if this would give a false reading??


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have no idea I am afraid, I don't know what can affect it? Might be worth asking though  
x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

My Amh was 13.8 before my last treatment a d we got 4 eggs if that helps - I was told at my age (39.5 then) anything above 10 was good x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Huge congrats on your little boys.   

Interesting - did you have an AFC? 

x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you (they're gorgeous ) they couldn't do a FC because my ovaries are really high so they can't be seen - one is difficult to reach even when it comes to EC - we're going to cycle again in may/June so will have my AMH retested in April x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Argc is the most successful ivf Clinic in uk and they don't routinely test amh and choose to put more emphasis on fsh/lh


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Jules Good luck with it, it feels really weird going through it all again x

It's interesting what the different clinics test for and use isn't it - sadly not an exact science at all


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

That way of estimating egg quantity, 1 egg for every 2 units AMH, makes no sense to me at all, my amh has been less than 1 for more than a year and the afc count varies from 3-15 (15 is rare!), usually I end up with 4 or 5 eggs when the empty follicles are taken into account, but 6 months ago it was more, so I think a low amh is simply a sign to fast forward your tx plans.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

To be fair I have usually got a good number of eggs too though my last tx was my least but still more than my AMH might indicate!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just thought I would update this, today I got 12 eggs, fairly similar to previous cycles but think new clinic quite surprised so high


   For some great embies now


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't know I am afraid, have the clinic recommended it?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ask the clinic before you have it and see what they say, good luck xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Our clinic insist on AMH, it can help predict reserve but what it can't do is predict quality and therefore it can't help with the chance of success xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

It helped the clinic decide my drugs dose


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Just thought I would let you know that my amh was 12 when I was 37 (now 41) and although I was told it was on the low side for my age I was also told that the follicle count was important too. . We did 2 rounds of IVF that year and I got 24 eggs/19 fertilised and 19 eggs/18 fertilised - so I am not sure that rule of thumb means anything!! From these we currently have 2 children (one via a surrogate/one carried by me), both FET (we didnt do any fresh) one of which was a double frozen FET. We still have 12 embies left. This isnt meant to be a boast of how mant embies we got - just an example of amh levels being inaccurate and hopefully it will give some hope and reassurance that nothing in IVF is predictible. We were with the ARGC and Mr Gorgy for immune treatment. Good luck and hugs xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, they are great results, my AFC was 16, very pleased with our 12 eggs from that, they are a guide aren't they, congrats 
X


----------



## mother72 (Feb 1, 2011)

hi i had my amh at 0.57 i,m 41 i,ve been asked to go for egg donor, i,m dew to have my scan done at the end of april to see if all inside is ok .my cycle is normal but we are gonna go to spain as our only option good luck to you xxx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Apricot, what is a double frozen FET? I've never heard of that.

Mother 72, you should get an AFC count, as you won't know how many follicles/potential eggs you have without that.  My amh is less than yours.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree an AFC count is useful as mine was quite decent. Good luck. All being well EC tomorrow


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I don't hold any faith in AMH. As people have said, AFC is what's important as it shows the actual position. My AMH was around 4 at the last test (well over a year ago) and I get an average of 10 eggs per cycle. I am now pg naturally after being told 2 years ago that I would need donor.

IMO a good clinic will look at what is physically happening and not pay too much attention to numbers (other than just as an indicator)


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

A double FET is where the embie has been frozen twice - so ours was frozen on day one and then defrosted and grown to blast (for a surrogate transfer in our case) and then refrozen again (another blast was transfered to the surrogate) before being defrosted and transfered (to me two years later). Our little girl was carried by our surrogate and then following new treatments I carried her little brother from the same batch of embies and he was born 2.5 years later. 
I definitely agree with the AFC, that was much more important in our case as well as the FSH and LH levels - the AMH meant very little in terms of number of eggs/egg quality or ability to get pregnant. If anyone is relying on AMH levels in terms of considering egg donation, please do look at all the other factors first too. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jessie72 (Aug 21, 2012)

i have an amh of 4 and got 4 eggs retrived.

the protocol is critical.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Apricot, thank you for responding to my query, sorry for taking so long to say that, I've been offline alot due to the usual 'life stuff'. That's really interesting, or rather, extraordinary- so they froze your embryo, then defrosted and nurtured it to grow to the blastocyst stage, then froze it _again_ to be defrosted for a second time 2 years later- wow. And that transfer gave rise to your little girl? Sorry, just working it out in my mind! I didn't know this was possible, you know how clinics go on about how fragile embies are and how many don't survive the freezing process, then again, they're defrosted mammoth DNA and inserted that into an egg/embryo for transfer, in Japan or something, so maybe they're more hardy than we thought!

I think I'm going to have the amh test done again just out of curiousity, it was hovering just above zero about a year and a half ago so it must be minus 10 or something now! Just 3 eggs from this month's EC so numbers are definitely going down...


----------

